# Wer hat ein Specialized Big hit FSR II??



## mastervier (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Nidderau und wollte mal Fragen wer ein Specialized Big Hit FSR II in größe M oder L hat.
Ich überlege ob ich mir das Rad kaufen soll.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich dass Rad fährt.
Es würde mir auch schon reichen wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad mal die Straße rauf und runter fahren dürfte.
In Fachläden durfte ich nur im Geschäft selber fahren und da merkt man ja nicht wirklich die Stärken und Schwächen vom Rad.
Wer das Big Hit hat und wem es auch nichts ausmachen würde wenn ich damit mal eine Runde drehen würde, der könnte sich doch einfach mal hier melden.
Philipp


----------



## DBate (4. Februar 2008)

Kann Dir leider nicht mit dem Bike zur Probefahrt dienen, aber wenn ein Händler einen potentiellen Käufer das Bike 'nur im Geschäft selber' fahren lässt ist es doch dringend angeraten, sich einen anderen Händler zu suchen. Selbst wenn Du Deinen Ausweis hinterlegst darfst Du das Bike nicht 'ausführen'? Schwacher Händler.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastervier (6. Februar 2008)

OK
ich werde mich mal informieren.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Rahmenhöhen die M und L Version haben ( vom Boden bis zum Satteloberrohr+von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zum Satteloberrohr.
Philipp


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Februar 2008)

Tip:
www.specialized.com
Steht da, habs gerade nachgeschaut, hab aber keine Lust, Dir das jetzt hier rein zu schreiben.
Und Specialized Händler gibts hier in der Region genug. Anrufen und nach einer Bighitprobe verlangen.


----------



## äbbläär tobe (12. Februar 2008)

also ich hätt eins in größe L...
aber wenn du nach Hösbach zum Stenger gehst da darfst du es auch probe fahre wo du willst musst halt en Perso hinterlegen....
Lass dir nur net die Kratzer anhänge die vorher scho im bike waren
mfg


----------



## charles34 (18. Februar 2008)

hallo,
ich habe das Big hit 2 fsr jetzt knapp 1 Jahr,
bin 1.90 und wiege 95 kg und fahre das modell deshalb in L,
mit der 318 domain und dem fox van R beide klar 180mm federweg.
bei meinem gewicht/ grösse; habe ich dank meines händlers eine stärkere feder bestellt (700x2.8), so kann man das 18kg bike auch mal den berg hoch pedalieren, das sollte man unbedingt beachten um das wiege-wippen zu vermeiden.
ich kann das bike wirklich empfehlen, es ist auf dem trail genauso handlich wie in der stadt beim treppen fahren und davon gibt es in köln reichlich...durch die ausgreifte geometrie des hinterbaus kann man sich auch einige fehler beim springen oberhalb der 1,5m erlauben, das bike bleibt immer sehr gut kontrolierbar...
falls du es wirklich nirgendwo fahren kannst, schick mir ne mail.


----------



## mastervier (16. November 2008)

Habe das mir das Bike vor einen halben Jahr gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe das Modell von 2007.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet mit 190 mm wirklich exzelent. Die Gabel (drop off triple) funktioniert nun auch ganz gut, nachdem ich die Gabel mit mehr Öl befüllt und die interne Zugstufe eingestell. Nun ist die Gabel mit ihren 170mm nun deutlich besser werde aber nochmal dickeres Öl nehmen.
Trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## _Dominik (30. Juni 2009)

wie viel wiegt das bike?


----------



## mastervier (4. Juli 2009)

welchen Jahrgang meinst du?
Ich fahre ja das 2006er. Habe leider keine genaue Waage. Habe mittlerweile hinten ne Double Track und eine RS Domain verbaut. damit liege ich so bei 18-19kg


----------



## _Dominik (5. Juli 2009)

ich meinte das von 2009


----------



## Jassu_VM (12. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin,

bin neu hier und hab mal bevor ich hier neu rum spame die SuFu genutzt 
Es geht um meinen Gedanken ein FR bike zu kaufen.

Ich fahre derzeit ein Radon QLT Race Team und bin eig davon überzeugt eines der besten Touren Fullys unterm arsch zu haben die es im preis verhältniss 1000-1999 zu kaufen gibt.


Johr dennoch bin ich auf der suche nach mehr, Harte Trails, Drops, Tricks und Northshores sind nur wenige gedanken in Täumen die mir nachts die Hose nass machen.

Dennoch bin ich Realist und möchte mich nicht gleich so krass in die sache reinwerfen und mir gleich ein Bike zulegen mit dem ich überfordert wäre.

Also sollte es ein einsteiger Bike sein, habe mich demnach also auch schon so gut es geht informiert.

Klar die ausstattung ist leicht verglichen aber ich denke es kommt auf mehr an und hier einfach die frage in den raum zu werden "bike xy oder yx ?"bringt nix. Quasi 9 leute 10 verschiedene Meinungen.

Also hab ich auf eigene faust und natürlich dank erfahrungsberichte nun 2 bikes in der preisklasse Max.2000 raus gestochert.

*Specialized Big hit FSR II  -2009
Ghost Northshore 600 - 2009

*Beide tun sich ja nun Preislich nicht viel und von den Parts her .. hmm nunja eig auch nicht viel. Klar beim Big Hit könnten bessere Socken drauf aber ich will hier nicht so stark ins detail gehn.

Favoriet ist derzeit jedoch das Big Hit !!

des wegen meine fragen ..


sind meine einschätzungen durch aus realistisch ?
würdet ihr mir das Big Hit empfehlen ?
Bei einer größe von 171 und 60 Kg würde man welchen rahmen nehmen ?
Hat wer eines der Bikes in der nötigen Größe im umkreis von Köln zuverfügung ?
Und ist meine damalige 4- In Deutsch gerechtfertigt ?


Grüsse Varun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (14. Juli 2009)

> Und ist meine damalige 4- In Deutsch gerechtfertigt ?


Sowas finde ich toll 

Ich kapere mittlerweile auch fast jedes Thema in dem das Northshore zur Erwähnung kommt und bin genau wie du am abwägen zwischen dem BigHit und dem Northshore. Wer fährt in der Region Nordharz ein BigHit, oder ein Northshore?

Von der Geometrie her, ist das BigHit jedenfalls das längere Bike. Zu welchem Vor- oder Nachteil?


----------



## Jassu_VM (14. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage !!! Bin ich ebenfalls dran interesiert !!


----------



## Amokles (31. Juli 2009)

hehe jungs, da   sind wir schon 3 

ich hab zwar noch andere favoriten, aber die beiden sind auch dabei 

nen kürzeres bike ist zwar etwas wendiger und verspielter, fährt sich aber auch stelziger und wird bei highspeed schnell unruhig. wenn ihr also viele downhill einlagen fahrt, dann ist das Big Hit die wohl bessere wahl.
abgesehen davon hat es einen wirklich suuper geo. 
ich fahr zwar aktuell ein ghost, aber den kampf würd das NShore verlieren glaube ich...


----------

